# Space Marine Helmet Silhouette for Tattoo. Help please :)



## callibur22 (Sep 12, 2010)

Greetings,
I was wondering if anyone had a largish picture of that Space Marine Helmet Silhouette that is on the spine of the codex Space Marines? Doesnt have to be huge. Just bigger than it is on the spine.
I have looked everywhere for a bigger version of it but am unable to find it.
I was thinking about getting it on my wrist 
Any help would be greatly appreciated. 
I was thinking about getting the aquila but many people would probably mistake it for that Nazi eagle..... Could be potentially dangerous..lol
Anyways, thanks again 
The Emperor protects


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

http://awesomegames.com.au/images/Space Marine Icon.jpg

found that ^

Grish


----------



## callibur22 (Sep 12, 2010)

*Thanks*

That should work k:
Thanks man


----------

